# 1962 White Schwinn Traveler



## jnzbikery (May 9, 2018)

Any info or value on a 1962 mens white Schwinn Traveler. Appears to be all original and in mint condition. Reminds me of the rare white Schwinn Corvette's from the same year.


----------



## island schwinn (May 9, 2018)

Vettes were 59 only.sure would like to see pics of the bike.


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2018)

White was offered on the 61 men's models but not the 62 models, it went from White 1961 to Black 1962. White was offered in 62 on the ladies. But there is always a piece or two that defies what's printed in the catalogs.


----------



## Oilit (May 10, 2018)

Here's one that I've been eyeing on the local Craigslist for a while. It's not cheap, and it's a two speed instead of a three speed, so there's no front brake, but I could add a front brake.


----------



## Oilit (May 10, 2018)

I tried "Copy and Paste" straight from Craigslist and that didn't work, so let's try this:
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/bik/d/1960-schwinn-traveler-mens/6580624481.html


----------



## GTs58 (May 10, 2018)

I think the seller is full of bull on that one. Purchased and then hung in the garage and never used? Bwa ha ha! Check out the teeth on the chain ring. All Travelers were decked out with lights but this unused piece seems to have lost it's light set. Can't quite tell if the head badge is the Starburst, but I'm betting it is and not the wing badge. So 1961 model? Very nice example though.

1960 Schwinn Traveler Men's bike. Two speeds. This. bike is "All Original"down to the tires with no dry rot! Check out the original seat bag. Try to find another one in this condition . Was bought in 1960 and hung in the garage, *never used*. Truly rides like new. Great collection piece. Very cool and collectible. Also in Raleigh M-F .


----------



## sld6914 (May 24, 2018)

Nice traveler I had a matching original one owner pair. I sold mine for 900 but it's basically what one is willing to pay wanting and desirability of that style and color. Good luck


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 30, 2018)

sld6914 said:


> Nice traveler I had a matching original one owner pair. I sold mine for 900 but it's basically what one is willing to pay wanting and desirability of that style and color. Good luck
> 
> View attachment 813314
> 
> View attachment 813315



Wish i knew where i could get some whitewalls like that.


----------

